# HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I need some help. A couple days ago I started having problems with the A/C. I noticed that when I started the car, there was no ambient temp readout in the cluster. This correlated to the A/C not working and was not blowing cold air. I drove for a while and pulled over to check it out. I started to hear a clicking coming from the climatronic and the dash, like relays were turning on and off, but still no A/C. I checked the fuses, seemed fine other than some discoloration on the pins. I restarted the car, and the A/C came back on, along with my ambient temp readout. It worked for the rest of the day. 
Now, I start it up this morning and its not working again, this time no relay clicking. On the way to work I start hearing the clicking randomly, while the climatronic is set to OFF, and then switch it to auto and it only blows hot air from the defrost, and nothing comes out of the dash vents.... what the hell is going on!!!!???







I should be able to get a look with the VAG-COM today, so ill keep it updated as to what I find 
-G


_Modified by jettasmooth at 9:27 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (jettasmooth)*

Hey Jetta
Get anything from VGA-COM? I had some strange things happen with my directionals a while back and people said it could be the Hazzard switch that goes bad. Maybe search for that and see if anyone has had issues with the AC related to the switch.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (Massboykie)*

okay, here's what the VAG shows:
faults:
01809- actuating motor for temp flap (left) V158
41-00 Blocked or no voltage
00710- defroster flap positioning motor V107
41-10 Blocked or no voltage- intermittent
01810- actuating motor for temp flap (right) V159
41-00 
01274- Air flow flap positioning motor (V71)
41-10
Under block measuring:
Group 001- value #10 at 054 (all others read 000) for positioning
09-00 Adjustment limit surpassed, for defrost, position motor central flap, air flow flap.
Thats all I got so far, im hoping its not a motor and just a ground somewhere.....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (jettasmooth)*

Hey Jetta
Yeah, maybe that "blocked or no voltage" is a clue. I have so much stuff on there (VAGLinks) that I forget sometime... sorry! 
This would probably help:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (Massboykie)*

thanks for the links. They should be helpful to track down the numerous fuses for this system.....I think there are 8 or so....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (jettasmooth)*

Wow! seriously?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (Massboykie)*

lol,yeah apparently not ALL of the fuses are in the fuse box. They apparently like to hide some under the dash with the relays..... and random other places. But I might try a different a/c control unit and see if thats the problem first, since im not just getting faults from the flaps, but im not getting any readout on the outside temp sensor


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (jettasmooth)*

FIXED IT! Replaced the climatronic head with a new "used" one. Works flawlessly. The dealer wants over 1200 for one of these things new!!!!






















Im keeping a spare, so I don't have to deal with this in the future, and giving my busted one to my electrical engineering friend to play with and see if he can find the bad component.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: HELP: A/C not working-blowing hot air-no ambient temp readout (jettasmooth)*

That's awesome.
Yeah you can pick those up on eBay for little $$$ if you have time to wait for a deal... Maybe I shoudl do jsut that incase.
I been stocking up on all the other stufff...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------

